# are runs necessary?



## supdike122 (May 1, 2013)

We are building a very, very secure coop elevated off the ground by two feet. We have a fully fenced in yard to the height of 6 feet. We want to have our chickens free range our backyard during the day and be in lock down at night. Do we need a run attached to our coop? It seems like most pics have at least a small fenced run attached to the coops. We live in a very urban environment and our predators will primarily be neighborhood cats during the day (dogs can't get in the yard). At night, we have raccoons and possums. I am sure we have rats and mice, as well, which are pesty. Suggestions?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If your urban then yes I would suggest at least some kind of pen, even if you dont use it everyday. The pen is there for the cases where you may need it, like when you want to go somewhere and wont be home in time to lock up, or vacation, or if you are having predator issues. Or maybe your chickens start jumping the 6ft fence ( which they will at some point) and you may need to pen them for a bit. Do not underestimate dogs. I have had dogs that could get into ANY fence , wether it meant digging under or climbing over. Also you may never notice some predators but once you have chickens they will find out. For example Hawks. I think its great you wll be free ranging. I do as well, all day. But I also have a pen for the just in case times. ~~ Of course this is my opinion on the subject.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i live in the city of cardiff,and as apyl says i have a run but dont use it everyday as my chickens freerange, but its ideal for if im away all day or there are predators about. plus its a place they feel safe as i have several high roosts in there.


----------



## choosewisely (May 2, 2013)

I have my hens in a coop without a run. My setup is like yours, sturdy Amish type coop and fenced in backyard with 6 ft. privacy fence. We've had them for about four years with no problems. The first coop I built did have a run, but our flock has outgrown it and I don't think it's necessary anymore as they would free range the whole backyard anyway.

I do have a small run that I could add to the coop if necessary when the above mentioned scenarios arise. I'd love to see pics of people's runs though! Maybe I'll add something in the future.


----------



## supdike122 (May 1, 2013)

Thank you! I originally planned to have a mobile pen. I think I will look at having a small run for the just in case times. Also, may help to corral the birds when I need to give them their health check ups.


----------



## supdike122 (May 1, 2013)

Now I have another thought. How secure does a run need to be? I have read several books and lots and lots of sites. One says to use only 1/2" hardware mesh buried a foot in the ground and at least six feet tall. Others are far less clear. I want to do the right things by my chickies, but I don't want to have to mortgage my home in the process.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My run is only hardware cloth, 1/2" I think maybe 3/4 not sure. Anyway its held up by posts and not in the ground. I have deer netting over the top for the flock to have safety from the Eagles that tend to get bad from time to time. 

Its not pretty but it works, the coop needs to be resealed so I put a tarp over it to get up to summer and out of rain season. This pic was from last month before I spring cleaned.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I haven't had a run for several years but I do have a coop that is large enough, light enough and airy enough to pen the chooks if I should need to do so for any length of time, if needed. 

I free range as well and found that, if the coop is large enough and you use deep litter, it can serve as a temporary confinement in cases of emergency or nest box retraining.


----------

